# Nags Head Vacation 4/10-4/17



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey guys will be coming down that way for a family vacation 4/10-4/17 and will definitley put in some quality fishing time. I'll keep you posted. Murph


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

*!*

i wish i was goin too. ive always wanted to go in the spring. good luck and catch a big drum for me!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Murph, I hope this Spring does you proud. Last Spring was pretty crappy. I will be down during that time so I will let you know what I have found out about the fishing.
Good luck.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Spring Fishing*

Wilber,
Yeah fishing wasn't very good in the Spring of '03 up here. Here's to a much better '04.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Murph, Wilber is good people, went down for the KDH event and had a blast (and Wilber, Murph's okay, but watch out for Liam, he is a master in training). Wilber, hook him up with the kitchen help and Linus and (Murph with this next guy, buy your own beverages) the Sarge. If your lucky, knemefish won't be there catching all the fish, and Cdog and NS4D are good folk who live close enough to maybe make it down from Virginia.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*still on*

Looking like it's going to happen. Probably staying in Nags Head, Just waiting for mother in law to choose house. She is trying to get Ocean Block to be close to the beach..said will be sending me on a fishing trip for my '03 Christmas Present. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Thanks Shaggy, it was fun wasn't it.

Murph, I'll be down on the weekends, let's go fishing.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Still Going*

Got confirmation from my mother in law last night..still on track for this week. Staying on the ocean side near MP2..more details as time gets closer. I will definately make an effort to meet any of you while we are down there. Murph


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

it's bound to be good, because i'll be there the week before.
charlie


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

murphman said:


> *Hey guys will be coming down that way for a family vacation 4/10-4/17 and will definitley put in some quality fishing time. I'll keep you posted. Murph *


 I'm gonna be in FLA that week.. YEEEEEHAAAAW!!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Have fun*

Have fun in FL, Liam and I were hoping to see ya! Oh well, some other time. I'm thinking about a day trip to Ocracoke during that week. I may have to ask you some questions later on as the time gets close. I hope you getto do some feeshin' while in FL.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The only reason DD would go to Fla would be to fish.

Murph, Looks like I'll be in KH on those weekends, let me know when you get there.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Have fun*



murphman said:


> *Have fun in FL, Liam and I were hoping to see ya! Oh well, some other time. I'm thinking about a day trip to Ocracoke during that week. I may have to ask you some questions later on as the time gets close. I hope you getto do some feeshin' while in FL. *


 Yeap,as Wiber said,I'll be feeshin..  Hopefully I'll be able to post some pics when I get back,IF I get lucky..  
Shame cause I would like to have introduced Liam to Tater,as they are the same age with the same interest,fishin.. Hopefully next time..


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Official*

It's official staying at Bullock's Breaker #97In Kitty Hawk..looking forward to a week of good feeshin.hopefully the kings and drum will be in ..Murph


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*obx april 12 to 19*

Hey Murphman, I am gonna be in the obx from 4/12 to 4/19 also staying at mp2 in Kitty Hawk. #153 right up from Joe Lams office. Maybe we can get a line wet while we are there. Can't believe it, right up the street ...salt shaker


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Avalon Pier*

Liam and i will be checking out this pier that week. Any other recommendations out there?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Offshore Charter*

Mom's hooking me up with an offshore trip while down there. Any ideas where to start looking to hop on a charter as a single?


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*single*

Murph, Pirates Cove, give em a call and see if they got one going out with an opening, or Oregon Inlet, same deal, call em and see what they got available...salt


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Have fun*



Drumdum said:


> *Yeap,as Wiber said,I'll be feeshin..  Hopefully I'll be able to post some pics when I get back,IF I get lucky..
> Shame cause I would like to have introduced Liam to Tater,as they are the same age with the same interest,fishin.. Hopefully next time.. *


 Here's the "youngen",Murph.. This was last June,he was 5yr old. It was his first redone. The boat was near the shoals,that's why he's sitting down,he couldn't stand and hold the fish at the same time.. I had to hold on to his beltbuckle while he reeled them in,and he was loving every minute,still talks about it and wants to go again soooooon he says.  He caught four or five that day his biggest was 35inches!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Avalon Pier*



murphman said:


> *Liam and i will be checking out this pier that week. Any other recommendations out there? *


 You may want to look up the Crystal Dawn,a party boat down there,you and Lami would probably have a blast on that boat,it's affordable as well... Avalon is probably the best pier going down there right now,Murph,after Izzy..


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Ken,
Thanks for the info. I can't wait. I like that smile on Tater's face. I'll bet he talks about those Reds a lot.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*You're up awful early,Murph..*

 

Actually,the first "fishing tale" he will tell you about is the 5lb plus bluefish that he caught in the sound.He caught 8 or 10 of those one day,with a friend of mine and myself.. Don't have any pics of that day though...


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Busy*

Ken,
I know I was up early today. Work has been keeping me too busy to fish. Hopefully the fish will be around when I finally get a chance to go!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Need some warmer water for my vacation! Placing my order now..maybe the feesh will bite if ol' DD is out of town..lol


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Arriving Saturday in early afternoon..weather is sketchy but I am ready to fish. Plan on fishing Avalon Pier if the the water temp comes up. Are there any other piers open? I heard that there are craoker , spot , and blow toads int ht inlet..is that oi or Hatteras inlet..definately gonna run the beach a day or two..looking forward to it fellas


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*obx*

Murph, got the cell phone, will call you when I get down on Tuesday. Save a couple for me OK, don't catch em all LOL salt


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Saltshaker,
Don't forget to pack some sunshine. I think we'll need it by then. Fish still bite in the rain though. BTW, do you have 4wd..if you don't I'll have my Suburban and you're more than welcome to come along on a beach adventure. Maybe you can show me the ropes. I saw last night where there were some croakers caught off Avalon Pier. We'll have to close that place one night ..have a safe trip.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sounds like a feeshin party!May have to drop down and give the Rusty Ritz a visit.

Can't wait to feesh with you(Murphman,and yer son).....


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*obx*

OK Murph, will do the best I can for the sunshine. No I don't have a 4wd, might just take you up on it, serch of,, like the man says,,, come on down.....safe trip all, and hey, have a Happy Easter ... salt


----------

